# How to trim around the Testicles?



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm self taught home groomer myself. My breed schnauzer also has exposed testicles. The way I do it which I'm sure is totally different to a professional is to lay him on his back. I use clippers not scissors you'll not get a close cut with scissors and with said area being very soft skin you could easily nip with scissors.

Once on his back they kind of spread and can be flopped from side to side to shave around them. I then stand him to shave at the back once they're dangling again. Sorry for descriptive nature but it just has to be done lol I'm sure professionals do it all with them standing and just lifting the legs.

Be warned though if you shave down to the skin on the first time chances are he'll be licking like mad as the skin needs to tough up a bit. Just leave hair really short first couple of times then do shave to the skin.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Clippers, not shears for sure. I would start with a longer blade to get him used to it and although it may take a bit of getting used to you will just have him stand on the table and hold the scrotum in one hand and gently move everything off to one side while you clip around and on the other side and then the reverse.

I found it a bit nerve wracking at first since I was very concerned about hurting Javelin and making him afraid of being groomed, but nothing bad has ever happened.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Clip with a 10 blade carefully.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PuffDaddy said:


> Quite frankly, I am uncertain of how to trim my dog's balls and I just don't know who to turn to for help on this one! If I google it, I generally get suggestions for how to trim my own, and as a young woman that is simply not the kind of information I am seeking.
> 
> PuffDaddy is a 6 month old white standard, and I have been keeping him in a European puppy cut all by myself. Long in the front and the legs, but quite short on the back, bum and waist. This is my first poodle and I have been dedicated to grooming and clipping him myself (unless he has a show coming up, which hasn't come to pass yet). It has been a challenge, but all I can say is that he is looking pretty good considering a total amateur is at the helm.
> 
> ...


I just shave them. Just be careful - they are easy to nick.  I take the clippers and scoop them into the area where they are attached to the body. I do it on each side. You can lift the hand leg to make it easier. 

Otherwise, you can leave a "skirt" around them. My handler always scissors a little privacy shield around them. I like to just shave them, though, so they don't get matted.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Maybe you could practice on your husband.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Puffdaddy is gorgeous by the way, and you do a great job of clipping. I must admit your post has me laughing with tears running down my face, not sure why but it has really got me going. Thank you for a light hearted start to my day!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My dog has no more balls but I just want to say that your post made me laugh. Very well written and funny ! ;-)


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> Maybe you could practice on your husband.


Fortunately dogs aren't as protective as men when it comes to dangly bits, otherwise it really would be an ordeal lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am another one having a thorough laugh, and hoping some Google searches now land on this thread. Is "the dog's bollocks" a purely British English descriptor for something especially good?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, I totally love this thread. PuffDaddy, your post was eloguent, articulate and really entertaining...
CB - you are a bad boy! Ha ha!

I have heard of man-bun, man-purse...and now man-skirt! I like it!
Chanter is neutered but I remember when he came home from the vet and my young DD came running into the house screaming that Chanter had a big piece of poo stuck between his legs...I guess the vet leaves the outer bit for the neutering and I prayed it would go away or fall off...It atrophied so that was the end of that!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

RunChanter2 said:


> I have heard of man-bun, man-purse...and now man-skirt! I like it!!


Another one is moobs. Do you use that term across the pond ? It means Man-boobs just incase it's a UK thing


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a female so can't help you on this one but I loved your post for it's humor!!! Do keep on joining in...love your humor!!! Your boy is gorgeous!


P.S. The only time I've ever had to do a male dog was when I was a Vet Tech, and he would usually be on his back, fast asleep, and tied down! LOL!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Puff Daddy, you made my day. You might want to consider a blog or writing....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fun post! I had this very same question when I first got Bug, but I didn't have the 'balls' to ask. lol 

As he gets older, there will be a bit more sag to his dangly-dos, although, by then, you should be much more comfortable about manipulating everything out of the way. Just watch for the very tender, thin looking skin holding attaching his bits to his body. 

For a fun mental image for you guys, I am extremely near sighted and do my own grooming. Bug probably thinks I'm sniffing his as I try not to neuter him with the clippers. We are a very 'close' family.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much to everyone who has chimed in on this thread. I had never dreamt that it would be so wildly successful. Your kind and knowledgeable words encouraged me to just get out my darn clippers yesterday and hand them directly to Puffy's father (the human man of our house!). I then held Puff Daddy in position and told "father" exactly what to do, according to your advices. After all, I think father is most qualified to bring home a professional finish in this household. And he sure did. They were both champs! 

Sure, Puff Daddy was a bit paranoid and had a suspicious look in his eye. His urge to constantly lick the clipper and the balls was very strong during this particular procedure, but we kept things under control and got the job done! No balls, tongues or egos were injured in the making of this hair cut.

We used the clippers, cut the hair very short but didn't completely shave, and we eliminated the "ball skirt". I believe the latter of which was the most pesky item that was causing this unsavory diaper look that Puffy had fallen victim to.

It really looks a lot better. The lines are clean and elegant, and our boy has clearly become a man today. Father is a bit concerned about the ethics of our procedure considering that we live in Finland, and the winters are known to get quite nippy. We may have to let the ball skirt grow back before the frost sets in, but I am glad that we now know how to trim Puffy's balls and keep him looking like a man of fashion.

Without your kind words and knowledge, this would not have been possible, and he would have been a mockery at the dog park for the rest of his days. As we know, all dogs care passionately about things like good haircuts and high fashion, and they will ridicule each other mercilessly over such topics. So thank Heavens that this issue has been taken care of, and thank you all for your advice!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PuffDaddy is very handsome, a beautiful white Spoo who looks like he has a lot of fun in his life! I had to smile at your question and how elegantly you phrased things, and confess to having wondered the same in case some day I have a male Poodle of any size to show. My boy came to me already neutered, so no experience here. Good luck and I would say not a 30 blade .

ETA: I didn't read the second page before posting. Congrats on a successfull trim job!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I, too, have been reluctant to ask manscaping questions. Thanks for bringing it up. I have been carefully trimming with safety scissors, but I will try the clippers. I'll bet it looks better, and is faster.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanoodle (Dec 10, 2016)

I have expiremented alot with this. I don't like seeing him dangle, and i get sick of the kids laughing if they can see them. After lots of trial and error, i usually do this. Hard to explain... But when trimming him i go straight down and across when doing his hind end and legs. On his belly i trim his inner thighs until just before his testicles, leaving a thin section of hair at the base of his testicles - not enough to mat. With scissors i clip the length to just long enough to cover - the hair on the sides tend to do a wave/curl over the top nicely. Im explaining this poorly... but it took 2 years of messing around to figure it out. Needless to say I dont show him, he is kept in something like a puppy cut. Even if I had the time he hates being groomed.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I shave with a 10 blade. As with other hair, you can trim the hair without actually shaving to the skin by skimming the blade. In my experience the dog knows to stand very still when you are doing this!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do Quincy's with a #30 blade and the skimming technique. He stands stock still and we have never had an issue. This has all be entertaining to say the least. Thank you!


----------



## SSCarr (Dec 11, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> Clip with a 10 blade carefully.


My one year old white standard poodle Gunnar is not neutered and has a very dark scrotum. I think the curtain helps to hide what most probably don't want to see. Am I wrong? I would shave it all off if I am.:beauty:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

leave it if you want. I don't like the look of a curtain, but I don't own your dog


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Curtain or balls...what a dilemma! :lol:


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

SSCarr said:


> My one year old white standard poodle Gunnar is not neutered and has a very dark scrotum. I think the curtain helps to hide what most probably don't want to see. Am I wrong? I would shave it all off if I am.:beauty:


It really comes down to whichever you'd rather look at! IMO a dog with a lot of rear hair otherwise (e.g., puppy show trim) looks fine with a curtain, but the less hair back there otherwise, the odder the curtain looks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is an older thread and I can't believe I never saw it. Why didn't someone tell me??? It had me laughing a lot as I read through your op Puffdaddy and all the replies. What a great story. I hope you have it all worked out now. I am very scared to nick them but do that shaving thing without touching down. Of course, they don't have their dangly bits anymore but still....that area can surely get matted easily. Thanks for the entertaining thread. I hope Puffy finds it just as entertaining. :ahhhhh:


----------



## SSCarr (Dec 11, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Curtain or balls...what a dilemma! :lol:


I know... It's hilarious but boy oh boy Gunnar's got quite the pair...and the dark skin of his sack against his snow white coat is well, a spectacle! I don't mind at all but we hike and he's the only non-neutered male. He's a beauty. Thanks for all the great feedback helping me make the decision. I'm going to trim that dumb curtain, LOL!:boy:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> leave it if you want. I don't like the look of a curtain, but I don't own your dog



Yeah, but you don't know how many photos you're going to see of Puffy and his black balls. :bath::nod::camera:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so glad I did not check the date when I started reading this thread tonight, or I may never have finished it! I really needed these belly laughs. Somehow the 'çurtain' you are describing sounds a lot like the 'diaper' that was first described. 

I remember feeling so guilty when I took the balls away from my spoo  Can you believe how naive I was when I couldn't figure out how before that people knew he was still intact? 

He is a great handsome dude, and there is still that thing there to say to everyone he is a man


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I see Asher's man berries a lot


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I didn't know until yesterday that neutering means remove the balls. I thought it's more like a vasectomy and you can't tell if a dog is neutered from looking at him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is possible to opt for a vasectomy, but you might have to look atound for a vet that will do the vasectomy rather than the total desexing.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

This whole thread is a must read if you need a good laugh. I have found myself in this position just last weekend when I was confronted at my 4th of July barbecue about my attempts at "manscaping" my Poodles mini berries... (dark black on a cream Poodle)...we were quite the topic of discussion for a while.It was a welcome distraction from when things got political so I am glad my dog's bollocks could be there to lighten the mood...


----------



## SSCarr (Dec 11, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> It is possible to opt for a vasectomy, but you might have to look atound for a vet that will do the vasectomy rather than the total desexing.


I've heard there are fake balls that can be inserted to keep the "look"... LOL


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, they are called "neuticles". Below is the description:

Neuticles allows your precious pet to retain his natural look, self esteem and aids the pet and pet's owner with trauma associated with altering. Perfectly safe and complication free. Available in four models including the Neuticles Original, Natural, UltraPLUS with ScarRetard and the UltraPLUS with Epididymis.

Wouldn't want the poor dog to lose self esteem!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes neuticles, but I think you might have to shop around to find a vet to do that too. Not sure why you mentioned them to me since my males are intact and will be staying that way unless there is a medical reason to do otherwise.


----------



## KittyWinter (3 mo ago)

So I was wondering this myself today, and figured I wouldn’t get much from googling. So I rang my brother and asked how he shaved his balls as I needed to do my standards balls. 😂 He was no help!!! So I googled thinking I would get human manscaping tips! And found this!!!


----------

